# Canon EOS 600D



## photosfromdkk (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi photo experts - I recently bought a Canon EOS 600D.
I have been using it for a couple of months with fine results from the Auto function, but now I would like to learn some more about what I can actually do with this camera and photographing in genreal.
With my equipment as a point of departure, do any of you have any suggestions where to start with such camera? any good manuals, wbesites, books, etc?

thanks in advance

Peter.


----------



## ph0enix (Dec 30, 2012)

Here you go:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-forum/267492-info-those-new-photography.html


----------



## TCampbell (Dec 30, 2012)

If you're interested in a book, pick up a copy of "Understanding Exposure" by Bryan Peterson.  Also the Scott Kelby Digital Photography "Boxed Set" is highly recommended (although I haven't looked at that myself.  I have read through Peterson's book to see what he teaches.)

These will give you enough of a foundation in understanding the fundamentals that you'll be able to get out of automatic mode and understand how to control your camera.


----------



## 651stp (Dec 31, 2012)

youtube  i learned almost everything there.


----------



## photosfromdkk (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi all, thanks alot for your advices.
They were all very useful - now I have a good point of departure.
I already wachted some youtube videos, but I think I will go for one of the books Tim suggested as well.
br Peter


----------

